
Roads that charge electric car as you drive may arrive sooner than you think - prostoalex
http://qz.com/478860/roads-that-can-charge-your-electric-car-as-you-drive-it-they-may-arrive-sooner-than-you-think/
======
Grantarvey
What do you think? Are "solar freaking roadways" actually going to catch on?

